# ILBBQS



## countryrocker212 (Sep 4, 2010)

Any ILBBQS memers on here I got a couple questions about the contests. What are the requirements to get into the contests, are the contests blind judged, and would I be the only one out there using UDS's? I want to try to get into a few next year and I'm probably gonna check out the Mount Carmel contest next weekend.

Thanks


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump   hoping someone will reply


----------



## pignit (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't personally know anything about it but here are a couple of links you may find some answers with.

http://www.ilbbqs.com/Events/index.htm

http://www.ilstatebbqchampionship.com/

and here is the search....

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...rm3BgAAAKoEBU_QWk1t&pbx=1&fp=fbb82a6afec8c3ff

Hope that helps.


----------

